# Crack Calls?



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Been thinking on the Crack Rabbit by Crack Calls, anyone used these? I've heard the debate on wood vs plastic/acrylic calls, I have a Knight and Hale distress call that just doesn't seem to have the raspy sound I want. Wondering if these Crack Calls are all they are "cracked" up to be?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know anything about Crack calls so I cant say how they sound. I do know Myself (EW Game Calls), Weasel and Don (YD Calls) and I think Rick (Red Hat) all make a raspy rabbit in an enclosed reed call. Mine start at $18 shipped and you will have to ask the others how much on theirs


----------



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

Buck, each Crack Rabbit is cut by hand and tuned by me. If you don't like it, send it back. If you wear out a reed or split one send it back and I'll take care of it. Give me a call or shoot me an email if you have any questions. I would say they have "Cracked" up to be all of that. Thanks. Scott


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Scott makes a real nice bunch of calls. I don't believe you'd be disappointed with any of them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I have recently purchased a Crack Rabbit in a raspy jack and I like the sound very much. I also have calls from I believe all the other call makers on this site and have yet to be disappointed by any of them. All are quality calls.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Scott, I will be giving the Crack Rabbit a shot very soon, again thanks for the response I didn't expect the actual maker to answer lol.


----------

